# Torque setting for Ergopost in a 585



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone know the recommended torque setting on the seatpost collar binder for an Ergopost 4 in a 585 frame? My first carbon bike & seatpost, and I'm a little hesitant to do it by feel.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

5 Nm use some carbon paste on the post/frame


----------

